# Canon EOS-30D for a beginner??



## Joanne4 (Jul 14, 2006)

I am thinking of getting the Canon EOS-30D this will be my first DSLR, in fact I have never even used a SLR before. Is this a good camera for me to learn with? Or is this a really bad idea? Should I go for a cheaper and easier camera to start of with?


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 14, 2006)

No digital camera is really "harder" to use than any other.  Photography is just, or can be, "hard" to understand.  Any camera with manual controls will work fine.  You need to be able to control all aspects of the exposure, in order to learn.  I don't know how interested you are in photography, and maybe you don't either, so saving some money on a cheaper DSLR like the Rebel XT, or 350D, might be a good idea.  Your best bet would be to just get the kit lens, and start shooting.  If it takes hold, you can buy another lens or two, and then if you feel compelled later on, upgrade to the next better camera available at that time.  (These things are constantly changing in the digital realm)


----------



## Joanne4 (Jul 14, 2006)

This is what I was wanting to get 

http://www.teds.com.au/www/6/1001102/di ... 5803_.html 

Will that lens be ok for getting me started?
I am mainly wanting to do portraits.


----------



## Digital Matt (Jul 14, 2006)

The URL you posted does not work, so I don't know what camera you are looking at.

What is your response to what I said?


----------



## Reverend (Jul 14, 2006)

Yea, Matt kind of touched on what I was thinking. Start out with a less expensive DLSR, like the Rebel or Rebel XT. Cameras & photography gear are one of the few things that you can sell later and still get most of your money out of them, if you feel you're ready to upgrade, or just sell your stuff.


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 14, 2006)

The best thing would be to go into a store and hold the different cameras.  The feel of the 30D is quite different from the Rebel XT.  The 30D is bigger, heavier and more robust.  Some may like this...while others may not.

The 30D has a great thumb wheel on the back, while the XT does not.  The 30D has the control display on top, while the XT has it on the back, above the LCD screen.

Either camera will allow you to learn a grow with your photography...and either will be able to produce great image quality.


----------



## markc (Jul 14, 2006)

Reverend said:
			
		

> Cameras & photography gear are one of the few things that you can sell later and still get most of your money out of them, if you feel you're ready to upgrade, or just sell your stuff.


Not so with the digital bodies, where the new models come out cheaper than the older ones did. I doubt I could get anywhere near what I paid for my 10D, whereas I think I made a small amount of money when I sold my EOS5 and A2e after several years of use, which I bought used.


----------



## Unimaxium (Jul 14, 2006)

In my opinion the best thing to learn on is a manual film camera like a Pentax K1000. Of course it's more cumbersome and takes a lot more effort to get a photo than a DSLR, but it really helps you to slow down and learn because all of the crutches like AF and auto-exposure are stripped away. That's what I started out with and I quickly got the feel for how things like aperture, shutter, and ISO interact. But on the downside I quickly outgrew it and got a more sophisticated modern SLR (a canon elan 7n). And now I have a 30D too. That said, the 30D is something you can learn on, just as long as you make sure you don't rely on the auto mode and autofocus all the time, or else you'll never learn. I also think that the 30D would be better to learn on than the 350D because it is easier to control things like the shutter speed and aperture on the fly with the 30D. There are two separate dials on the 30D (one for shutter speed, one for aperture) while there is only one on the 350D (you hold a button to toggle the function of the dial). 

So if you're serious about photography and are willing to shoot film, I would recommend something like a K1000 with a 50mm lens (they're cheap these days). Then you can move up to the 30D once you understand exactly why you're buying it (i.e. why you want it and not another camera).

Also, I think markc's right that while film bodies retain their value for a long time, like anything else that's digital these days, DSLRs lose their value more quickly. So it would not be the best idea to jump right into an expensive 30D if you're not sure it's exactly what you want.


----------



## markc (Jul 14, 2006)

If you are just starting out, you may find that the 30D is lacking in pixel count and other things by the time you get to the point where you feel that you "need" it's other features. For me, the 10D perfectly replaced my EOS5 film camera as far as use and function went, but now it's lacking in noise control, pixel count, and other things compared to the 30D, even though function-wise it's pretty much the same thing. I got full use of it right off, but someone new might be regretting it. That's a lot of money to spend on a learning camera.


----------



## spiky_simon (Jul 17, 2006)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> In my opinion the best thing to learn on is a manual film camera like a Pentax K1000.



I used to think that too, and have a trusty K1000 myself. However, I think the instant feedback that you can get from a digital SLR could be pretty useful for a beginer.

Going back on-topic, a 30D is a great camera but quite expensive if you're not sure that you'll be wanting to take photography quite seriously. I'd recommend something cheaper unless money is not really a an object...


----------



## Reverend (Jul 17, 2006)

markc said:
			
		

> Not so with the digital bodies, where the new models come out cheaper than the older ones did. I doubt I could get anywhere near what I paid for my 10D, whereas I think I made a small amount of money when I sold my EOS5 and A2e after several years of use, which I bought used.


Well, that was assuming you sell it before the next model comes out...

My other hobby is cars, and you usually lose anywhere from 60-80% of the value of a part once you open the box - So comparitively, photography gear holds its value almost infinitely! lol


----------



## D-50 (Jul 17, 2006)

I got m y first DSLR about 9 months ago after shooting in manual mode on a point and shoot for about a year and a half. If your not sure if you even like photography maybe go for an inexpensive model, however if you know you like photography but just have never used a SLR I would say go for the best you can afford. You will learn any camera you buy, it will just take some time and research on sites like this as well as other intenet sites. Do not worry about being overwhelmed you will earn things as you need them. I will take a couple months but you will not even realize it you'll just enjoy the time you spend shooting. Also in terms of camera features, personally I have no problem with the lack of both an aperature wheel and shutter speed wheel. Its not a hard thing to hold down a button and spin a wheel, it becomes second nature.  Like Mike said go to a stre hod a few cameras and ask if they will loan it to you for a day so you can go into the field and shoot with it. My camera shop will lend you any equipment you want if you are serious about making a purchase.


----------



## Automatic (Jul 18, 2006)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> In my opinion the best thing to learn on is a manual film camera like a Pentax K1000. Of course it's more cumbersome and takes a lot more effort to get a photo than a DSLR, but it really helps you to slow down and learn because all of the crutches like AF and auto-exposure are stripped away.




I thought it would be the other way around. I'm quite new to photography and don't even own an SLR but a Kodak DX6490. I found it easier to understand the basic concepts because I can see the results immediately. I can take two shots with two different exposure settings, for example, and see the difference right there and then.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jul 18, 2006)

Get the Canon D30 as you ask, you will be extremely happy you did. Don't bother with film, just because we all did "back in the day" does not mean you will now learn anything you couldn't also learn with a digital camera.


----------



## Adam_Safar (Jul 22, 2006)

I bought my Canon 30D about a month ago and I haven't been out as much as I would like to, because of my work, but the photos I've been taken already blew my mind away.
Amazing quality and really great features, easy to use and very smart camera.
I don't regret to pay 900 Pounds for it. Nobody should. :thumbup:


----------



## darin3200 (Jul 22, 2006)

Why get a new camera? If you are just starting out you could save a lot of money getting a 10d or a 300d instead of a 30d. 

If you've never used a digital SLR are things like high iso noise control and pixel count going to be your biggest concerns?


----------



## Luke (Jul 23, 2006)

No, trust me, if you spend thousands on a DSLR, and you don't like/are not any good at photography, you will be mighty ****ed.  As an Aussie(see you can trust me)  I recomend going with a film slr, and a prime lens, they are much cheaper, and often bettter than most DSLRs (that is reasonably priced ones anyway).  If you really want to learn about your craft, it is imf*********ingperitive you slow down and really learn about light.  Little timmy down the street with his 350d will be wowed when you've sunny 16'd your way to a perfect street shot and hes still playing with his 'macrofunctions'
Okay.  I'm being arrogant.  But it's been a bad day.
just trhowing in my vote for a film slr.


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jul 23, 2006)

Luke makes a point, that I would like to expand on: whether you go digital or film, the vital aspect of photography remains the same, and you should understand it completely. You're going to take light and reflections, and squeeze them through some glass on to a surface that will record that image. That surface might be film or a sensor, but either way you will need to understand aperature, shutterspeed, and sensitivity. These are not rocket-science, though as hobbyists we like to totally get lost in this language. Nonetheless you will want to completely "own" this knowledge. I believe you can't be an artist without being a craftsman (or woman) first.


----------



## Luke (Jul 24, 2006)

Iron Flatline said:
			
		

> Luke makes a point, that I would like to expand on: whether you go digital or film, the vital aspect of photography remains the same, and you should understand it completely. You're going to take light and reflections, and squeeze them through some glass on to a surface that will record that image. That surface might be film or a sensor, but either way you will need to understand aperature, shutterspeed, and sensitivity. These are not rocket-science, though as hobbyists we like to totally get lost in this language. Nonetheless you will want to completely "own" this knowledge. I believe you can't be an artist without being a craftsman (or woman) first.


RIght on.  It's like what i was saying, only coherent.   thanks


----------



## saulmr (Jul 24, 2006)

A 30D is a very good camera that comes with a big price tag too. If you really feel that you are going to be REALLY into photography, get it, you'll be happy with it and it will help you learn a lot.

If you are not that serious and want to learn more, get a used DSLR like a 10D or 300D, or get a cheap film camera like the K1000. I have one of these is an it's still one of my favorite cameras. Mine doesn't even have the meter working and it's the best thing that happened to me, made me really observe and think how to use the camera. With film, you have to make every shot count so you tend to think more about what you are doing. Instant gratification in a digital is awesome for experimenting and learning more about the camera.

Just remember that no matter what camera you get, the gear does not make the photographer. They are tools and you have to learn how to use them to get the best out of them. Take you time to learn the basics of photography and you will see that your skills improve in no time.

Good Luck!


----------



## DeepSpring (Jul 24, 2006)

I got a film Rebel k2 a few months ago as a lmy first SLR. It was about $250 but the features of it are fantastic. It is just like a digital Rebel except it shoots on film. If you have a decent scanner or you get it developed on those photo cds then you will be fine for a while. After a while when you are sure you like it you can upgrade to a DSLR


----------



## NJMAN (Aug 1, 2006)

I just got my first DSLR last week, and it is a Canon 30D.  Since then, I have been taking shots of anything I can get my lens on, and I do not regret it one bit.  I was thinking about getting a Rebel XT first, but after doing much research, decided to go with the 30D.  With the XT, I would probably just want to upgrade eventually anyway.  In the end, I decided that I wanted to learn on something that I could grow with.  Besides, I like the heavier body, and to me, the extra features are worth the extra money. I have a long way to go before I become an advanced user, but I'm willing to invest the time and practice on techniques.  If you are serious about investing your time as well, it will be worth it for you.  You ask, is it a really bad idea to go with a 30D if you are thinking about your first DSLR?  No, I don't think so.  Even if you went with something cheaper, that doesnt always mean easier learning.


----------



## oimchael (Aug 1, 2006)

the 30D is fast and allows you to take brilliant shots. A little point and click or slowe camera coudl frustrate you more. If you can afford the 30D get it. with the 20D I have I learnt so much so fast it was fanatastic. The speed and quality helped me realise and study so much more and so much faster than the point and clicks I had used. Light starts to take a whole different meaning

Michael
http://www.plinkme.com


----------

